# Jazz guitar reccomendation



## telecaster90 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been diving head first into jazz recently and I'd love to pick up a jazz box Could you guys reccomend me some affordable, but quality guitars to check out?

Gracias


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been doing lots of research on the same subject. What other jazz players reccomend for a first time box are the Epiphone Emperor Regent, Broadway, or Joe Pass, Samick JZ2 or JZ4, Aria FA71, Carlo Robelli D-120.
The real competition seems to be between Samick and Epiphone though for quality / dollar value.

Getting more past the $1000 mark, Stromberg, D'Angelico Excel line, Heritage, Eastman...

I'm too afraid of buying a hollow body guitar without playing it first, but I've heard excellent things about J. Hale Music Supply - Premium Jazz Guitar, Jazz Bass, Amplification Equipment And Accessories and Wolfe Guitars, Heritage Guitar, "that Canadian Dealer" Guitars if you go for a Heritage.

The hot amps seem to be the Henriksen Jazz Amp, AER Compact 60, and Jazzkat.

Don't be afraid of Korea or China made archtops. They've been making cellos and violins for a long long time so they have the concept down.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 23, 2008)

Hagstrom HJ-500

i owned this guitar back in the day, and i loved it.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 23, 2008)

^^Seconded. By Hagstrom standards it actually looks pretty good too, heh. I can vouch for the Epi Joe Pass model too, but a good Hagstrom is probably easier to find for a better price.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet, what does one of those go for? Is it something I could find on ebay?


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know how much AU prices will mean to you, especially as we tend to get gouged a lot, but the Joe Pass retails for about $1800 and the HJ500 about $1400. I'd say they're an uncommon Ebay find but they don't have as much resale value as the Epi so you could probably get it at quite a reduced price if you went that route. Good luck


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet, thanks a ton, dudes. 

Now I need to get a job


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 24, 2008)

i bought my HJ 500 new for about $900.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 26, 2008)

If you're on a budget, I'd recommend an Ibanez Artcore. If you're willing to pay some more money, I'd recommend a Heritage or a Benedetto.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 29, 2008)

YAMAHA Troy can Leeuwen signature guitar... try that one. if you have the money you cant miss on that one!!!
SA 503TVL TBL


----------



## Trespass (Jan 29, 2008)

*cough*benedetto*cough*


----------



## yevetz (Jan 30, 2008)

AF207


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 30, 2008)

I would say either an Ibanez or a "guitar research" from sam ash. I tried one with flatwounds and it was amazing. I would also throw some flatwounds on a Ibanez and be just happy. (from Ibanez the AF75D is my personal favorite)


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 31, 2008)

cough cough !!! yea, I want it but they wont make leftieeeeeee ((


----------

